# Kitchen Knives



## Nowski (Sep 21, 2015)

A few kitchen knives I have been able to complete lately. All Woodbarter wood on these. 5" Petty in AEB-L steel, 6" and 8" in 15n20 steel.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2015)

Magnificent handles! Also like the blades! Chuck


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 21, 2015)

Those are beautiful! Are they for sale?


----------



## Nowski (Sep 21, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Those are beautiful! Are they for sale?



Thank you. Sorry these are already spoken for.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice job Shannon. AEB-L makes a nice kitchen knife. Is the first one a partial tang?


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2015)

Good looking wood and unique looking knives Shannon !


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 23, 2015)

Way to go Shannon. You keep putting out better and better knives.


----------



## Strider (Oct 3, 2015)

That looks very useful! The name fits it well


----------



## mmaloney (Oct 22, 2015)

Very Nice


----------

